# Buon Giorno



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

from Italy.

Now I know what LARon was talking about re using the keyboard in Hungary! Took three of us to find how to put the at symbol into my e-mail sign in and then I just had to cut and paste it.

The food here is fantastic. We've been to several wineriers Chianti and Brunello. Both good (still would take a Mondavi Cab!!

Luthansia business class was really good. Little trouble with German imigration (we changed planes in Frankfort^. 

Best shoes so far - Harris - in a little village Pienza. I'm missing cooking school this morning to spend a little computer time.

Ciao


----------



## whomewhat (Nov 11, 2006)

My wife and I celebrate our 25th wedding anniversary in June. After I take her to her native Brasil, we are going to Italy to commemorate the occasion. I am so jealous of you right now! I would tell you to enjoy yourself, but really, can you do otherwise? Have a safe trip home.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Andy, we've had high winds here in SOCAl, no doubt from the vacuume of your departure.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Kav:

It might be since the weather here in Italy has been sunny, warm with no rain since we've been here. I don't know why I brought a rain jacket!!

Don't worry I'll be bringing the great weather back in about 1 week!

ciao


----------

